# What TT stands for



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

What the fuck is it with people asking does the TT stand for twin turbo? No you dumb ass it stands for Tourist Trophy! I had someone walk up to me the other day and say nice TT I used to work on those it's a twin turbo right? Really you used to work on these and you were never able to figure that one out?! Sorry that has been building since the day I bought it :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Does that feel better now ecko


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ah, that old topic,, :roll: :roll: 
TT obviously stands for " Tee Tee ",,, easy,,


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Tourist Trophy is a myth created by the marketing men.

Try "Technology and Tradition".


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

Not *T*iny *T*odger, as people often shout when I'm driving past...


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

*T*ims *T*oy


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> Tourist Trophy is a myth created by the marketing men.
> 
> Try "Technology and Tradition".


Even with Audi's motorcycle heritage and links to the TT winning bikes ?


----------



## ttstuff (Mar 6, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> I had someone walk up to me the other day and say nice TT I used to work on those it's a twin turbo right?


 classic :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: he'd have a hard time trying to finding any turbo in a 3.2!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Hipflyguy said:


> Not *T*iny *T*odger, as people often shout when I'm driving past...


You probably want to wear some trousers and adjust the angle of your rear view mirror there. :lol:


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> Hipflyguy said:
> 
> 
> > Not *T*iny *T*odger, as people often shout when I'm driving past...
> ...


'Objects in the rear view mirror are smaller than they appear....' Right..? :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

In my case TT stands for money pit


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The original TT(s) badge was on the NSU 1000 racing version. Check out picture 3.

http://www.germancarblog.com/2007/06/ns ... error.html

The TT as is now was so named to honour that tradition. So the modern TT is named only for the NSU TTS.

However, the NSU TTS was so named because of the history of that company in racing bikes at the Isle of Man Tourist Trophy.

http://www.nsu.nu/history1.htm


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Totally Terrific 

Charlie


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I always said Tiny Turbo as that is the most realistic except in the case of the v6 but most would be to dumb to realize it was a v6.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

There was a thread about this a while ago with Technology and Tradition being mentioned a few times. I think that appeared at the very early days of the TT (maybe even pre-production). The thinking was they probably had to clear Tourist Trophy legally before they used it in their blurb.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

'Two Titties' if your a female owner


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Dotti said:


> 'Two Titties' if your a female owner


Or a fat man 

Charlie


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Charlie said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > 'Two Titties' if your a female owner
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Your both right I'm stateside so we have a fat population. Most men have bigger titties than women. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ecko2702 said:


> Your both right I'm stateside so we have a fat population. Most men have bigger titties than women. :lol: :lol:


Let's prove it then shall we  :lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm up for a little boob watching sadly I won't be able to enter the competition as I do not qualitfy. Be happy to judge though :lol:


----------



## TT_Lover (Sep 29, 2008)

Hmm









top totty


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

^^^^^

Where's his TiTTies? :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Dotti said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Where's his TiTTies? :lol:


Just above his bellies.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

well as the TiTTie judge I give those bad boys two thumbs down :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

TT_Lover said:


> Hmm


Quality. See what happens when you down a space-hopper in one!


----------



## TT_Lover (Sep 29, 2008)

ScoobyTT said:


> TT_Lover said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm
> ...


lol

I see the familiarity:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ecko2702 said:


> well as the TiTTie judge I give those bad boys two thumbs down :lol:


haha agree with you there :lol:


----------

